# Le Roi Black TN



## Smitty37 (Jul 11, 2011)

As you know my Gold TN/Black TN Le Roi have a darker than usual Black TN.   These cost about $.25 per component set more than if I get typical Black TN.

Which would you prefer Darker Black TN at a slightly higher price or Typical Black TN.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 14, 2011)

Even though I like the current Le Roi, my feeling woudn't be hurt if you change the Black TN. I can go either way. Even though I voted the keep it the same.


----------



## arw01 (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter to me.  I need to order some more!


----------

